# px4 storm sights



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

been shooting thing weekend and are the sights adjustable ? seems like i couldnt hit anything this weekend , i have been to range at home ( steel and paper ) and did very well ,, i was real happy until this weekend lol , i am real new to shooting and shot about 1000 rounds through my storm , i think maybe it was something to do distance , in order for me to hit the target i held front sight and rear straight across and about 4 to 5 inches high ,, i say i was about 30 to 40 feet away ,, what am i doing wrong 

thanks


----------



## wperez (Feb 17, 2011)

Just place the front sight dot right on the spot you want to hit, keep both eyes open.Do not use the top edge of the front sight otherwise you will shoot low. After your next visit to the range post the results. I hope this little advise helps you. The pistol as a general rule is a tack driver and absolutely reliable.I wish you lots of luck.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

As a new shooter I'd advise (If your right eye dominant) Closing left eye tilting head slightly left and make sure your lining up with your true line of sight. With both eyes open (unless you have shot a lot you tend to aim from a phantom middle spot . Try it out with left eye shut, see if your sight perspective aligns better with target.


----------



## ishootapx4 (Aug 25, 2017)

Go to YouTube and search shooting with both eyes open. determining your dominant eye is essential, especially if you are cross eye dominant.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Are you using sight picture #3?


----------



## Youngholster82 (Aug 7, 2017)

Beretta uses sight picture number 3 in the photo. Is that the one you're using? Covering up the "bullseye" with the front sight? 
*edit* Oops, already answered. Yeah #3..


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

I have a Beretta Storm PX4 Compact on order. It will be a welcome addition to my collection of non-Beretta handguns. Its POA/POI sound so different from what I shoot now, I wonder if there are replacement front sights to might change the POI down a little. With most of my handguns, I align the sights as in "Sight Image 2" above. Anyone know of a replacement front, or even a rear sight that will bring the POI down a bit? I generally use 147g bullets, so that will help a bit I suppose, but perhaps not enough.

Thanks.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

papersniper said:


> I have a Beretta Storm PX4 Compact on order. It will be a welcome addition to my collection of non-Beretta handguns. Its POA/POI sound so different from what I shoot now, I wonder if there are replacement front sights to might change the POI down a little. With most of my handguns, I align the sights as in "Sight Image 2" above. Anyone know of a replacement front, or even a rear sight that will bring the POI down a bit? I generally use 147g bullets, so that will help a bit I suppose, but perhaps not enough.
> 
> Thanks.


Ah, replying to my own post again.....

I shot my Beretta Storm PX4 compact recently. The sights are fine. I do not recall using the #3 picture above at 7 yards, but I may have subconsciously done that. All POIs were near the POA. No complaints. I really like this pistol. It's smaller than I'd imagined, and feels very good in my hand. It's one of the "larger" pistols I am considering to add to my EDC rotation.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

papersniper said:


> I have a Beretta Storm PX4 Compact on order. It will be a welcome addition to my collection of non-Beretta handguns. Its POA/POI sound so different from what I shoot now, I wonder if there are replacement front sights to might change the POI down a little. With most of my handguns, I align the sights as in "Sight Image 2" above. Anyone know of a replacement front, or even a rear sight that will bring the POI down a bit? I generally use 147g bullets, so that will help a bit I suppose, but perhaps not enough.
> 
> Thanks.


Ah, replying to my own post again.....

I shot my Beretta Storm PX4 compact recently. The sights are fine. I do not recall using the #3 picture above at 7 yards, but I may have subconsciously done that. All POIs were near the POA. No complaints. I really like this pistol. It's smaller than I'd imagined, and feels very good in my hand. It's one of the "larger" pistols I am considering to add to my EDC rotation.


----------

